# Custom Order forms for screen printing



## jemery (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi everyone, I am new to the forum and I have been printing for about a year now. I am partnering with another company to do all of their screen printing and promotional product printing and need as much help as I can get. I am looking for a good "Custom shirt order form" that my partner company can use to give me design layout and information about the shirt orders. If anyone has samples of forms that they use and are willing to share I would be most appreciative.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

The book, "How to Print T-Shirts for Fun and Profit" is a great resource. It has a complete suppliers directory, wall charts and ready-to-use forms.

There's also some forms here:
http://www.smrsoftware.com/forms.htm


----------



## mnchknlady (Oct 3, 2006)

Rodney said:


> The book, "How to Print T-Shirts for Fun and Profit" is a great resource. It has a complete suppliers directory, wall charts and ready-to-use forms.


Does anyone know if these forms are online anywhere? I really hate the idea of having to scan these but they look like a good starting point. You'd think they'd offer them in a digital format.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

mnchknlady said:


> Does anyone know if these forms are online anywhere? I really hate the idea of having to scan these but they look like a good starting point. You'd think they'd offer them in a digital format.


Hmm, I don't know if they'd put the forms from the book for anyone to download who hadn't purchased the book, but that would be neat if they had a way for folks who purchased the book to also have an area to download the forms.

Maybe check through the U.S. Screen Print & Inkjet Technology site and see if they have an area for those files?


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

shoot me an email and Ill send you one we give our contract clients in PDF format.
[email protected]


----------



## colorfinger (Mar 30, 2009)

I know this is resurrecting an old thread... I have no shame. I found this online and wanted to post it to an appropriate place...

Online T-Shirt order forms complement of Richard Greaves...

Screen Printing Forms


Bob ?;O)


----------



## herespring-2 (Mar 24, 2010)

I ran accross a couple of online t-shirt order forms
that you can customize for yourself: 
T-Shirt Order Form 
Online T-Shirt Order Form 
These forms will calculate totals, 
tax & shipping with each product or quantity
selection. Products & quantities are listed
in a drop down selection box, a check box 
or a free form text box. My guess is that Javasript
performs the calculations without ever having to 
reload the page.


----------



## jgraffixx (May 13, 2011)

This was VERY helpful - if anyone has run across any other forms, please forward. Thanks.


----------



## Candy28 (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks for the forms! Really helpful.


----------

